# My knitting has gone out of the window! !



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Kittens love anything that moves. Once the novelty wears off,he won't bother you. Make sure you don't leave your knitting anywhere that he can get into it.


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Be patient. My cat Tasha was like that as a kitten and I just gently corrected her each time (I think mostly by picking her up and sitting her down on the floor.) After a few months, she learned to sit calmly in my lap and I could just knit away.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

well.....Felix will grow up and perhaps mellow a bit....though i'm not sure how much he will mellow when it comes to yarn....we have always had cats....and all are welcome to sit with me as long as i can knit....if that's not possible i take some "me" time...cats in another room with the door closed...the cats run this house 23 hours a day...not 24!!!
julie


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

Toss Felix a toy (far away from the knitting), or put down a handful of treats (a respectable distance away), or do both.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Give him some yarn and old knitting needles and he can "play" with you!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

One of my knitting friends have a cat, Lizzie. When we knit at her house, I took a small ball of yarn for the cat. She loved when I dangled the little ball over the edge of the table. She laid on the floor and swatted it for a long time!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Jlee2dogs said:


> Be patient. My cat Tasha was like that as a kitten and I just gently corrected her each time (I think mostly by picking her up and sitting her down on the floor.) After a few months, she learned to sit calmly in my lap and I could just knit away.


This is what I did with Xena. I would tell her, "No, Mommy has yarn." I would put her on the floor or on the back or arm of my chair. It didn't take too long and now she doesn't even try to get on my lap when I have yarn out. She goes to the arm of the chair or on the back. She is still a cat and every so often she can't resist and a paw will take a swipe at the knitting needle (it's very cute) and I'll tell her "No. No."


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Slaps and raps!! Just kidding. I use circulars all the time so no ends to swat at and she only occasionally wants to mess with the ball of yarn I'm working from. I just moved it away from her and she wanders off.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

When my kitties see me knitting of course they want to play, so I give them some attention and then they run off. However, a kitten is another story! Try knitting when she is napping!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

She's just being a kitten. My cat "Muff" still has to have her "momma time" and will climb up in my lap while I'm knitting and want to sit awhile. The only time I don't let her do that is if I'm working on lace. If she looks like she want to jump up while I'm working on lace I just make a "sst" sound and she runs away.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

When he grows up a bit he will lie and sleep and show little interest.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

You probably have a cat carrier for trips to the vet and such.

I would put the kitten into the carrier and place it where she can see me knit and I can talk to her, probably on the sofa beside me. I would see that she has things to play with inside the carrier.

When I take a break from knitting, I would take her from the carrier and give her lots of attention and play with her for a few minutes.

This will not harm her psychologically or physically and you will get some knitting done. Many pet custodians use the carrier in their homes regularly as a bed or to keep the pet from harmful situations. The pet gets used to this routine and usually adapts with no problem.

EDIT: I just read your original posting again and see that we are talking about a male cat, Felix. My suggestion is still the same.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


take a bath scrunchie, tie a length of tape or string round it, and make a large loop so it can hang from the doorknob. Elastic is effective too!

Bingo! Indestructible cat toy!

Madkiwi


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


A kitten will watch, pounce, attack anything that moves. I never did get much craft work done when I had my little boy cat Spaz. Thank goodness the 3 cats we have now don't chase and pounce. Our part Siamese kitty, Buddy, sits on the arm of my chair and watches me. He would much rather I pet him


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


Get him his own knitting needles and a pattern and put him to work...it's been done


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

knitnanny said:


> Give him some yarn and old knitting needles and he can "play" with you!


IMHO this would be a big mistake because it would teach him to play with yarn. Give him a rolling cat toy to play with.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Give him some yarn and old knitting needles and he can "play" with you!


No, please, please, don't give him any yarn. My cat got hold of some yarn, got it in her mouth, and swallowed it. To make a long story short, the next day she had to have a very long and expensive operation. She had a 5" incision in the stomach and the vet had to take the yarn out in tiny pieces with tweezers. He said she wouldn't have lasted another day.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Play with your kitten with an appropriate cat toy to tire him out before you start knitting. (I've learned a lot about redirection from having an autistic son. It works with cats, too.) He'll learn to leave your knitting alone eventually. All of my cats have. You could also get your kitty a little furry companion. My neutered male cats are best pals, and keep each-other entertained.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Catnip! They get drunk and then take a nap!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I find myself now "cat-less" for the first time in my life...since my first kitty at 4 years old. I had a cat in my dorm room in college, I even took my Siamese Ming the Merciless on my 26 hour plane trip to Saudi Arabia in 1983. I've had a cat in my yarn basket all of my knitting life. 
Last Christmas our Sugar Bear left us for the rainbow bridge and I still can't get used to having no kitty to slap at my knitting needles, or moisten my yarn for me. Sugar used to sit next to me as I knit...and often held the yarn in her mouth as I busily knit away...oblivious, until the wet yarn reached my needles!
I even miss the wet yarn! Enjoy your kitten. Like kids, they grow up too quickly and leave too soon.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


Use circular needles so you don't have the wiggly ends of your needles to amuse the cat.
Also, get a wee water pistol and every time the cat comes near your knitting, give it a wee squirt, they don't like it and will think it is coming from your knitting.
Remember to make a fuss of the cat when your knitting is out of sight.

A friend of mine had just finished a scarf, with fringe, which was a gift for someone.
She made the mistake of leaving it out where her cats could find it and it was soon in shreds.
The 3 cats were all rescued from a box left on the side of the road.
They were very lucky not to end up back where they came from, except my friend realised it was her own fault for not putting it out of sight.
She has almost finished the replacement.
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My cat got his paws tapped every time he went for my wool and in the end he was content to lay on my lap, majority of the time, but even in old age he loved my wool and I gently took it from him and at least he didn't mess my knitting up or stop me knitting. Alas he is gone now 3 years at least ago. I still miss him very much.


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

When mama cat wants to tell the kids "no" she hisses. So, when the cat does something he's not supposed to, I hiss at him and he immediately stops. Haven't tried it with knitting yet, though, since he doesn't seem to care about sticks and string.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Niele da Kine said:


> When mama cat wants to tell the kids "no" she hisses. So, when the cat does something he's not supposed to, I hiss at him and he immediately stops. Haven't tried it with knitting yet, though, since he doesn't seem to care about sticks and string.


A gentle hiss worked with my mum's kitten, too.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree with the water pistol idea. It works great for my two kitties. I just try to keep from squirting them directly in the face - I aim at their haunches or somewhere else on the body. I wouldn't want to get water in their eyes or nose.

Other than that, a loud, "no, no" works pretty well, along with giving them a little shove off of the couch. 

I've almost always had cats, and it's surprising how trainable they are. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lostie said:


> A gentle hiss worked with my mum's kitten, too.


 :-D :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine - current as well as long gone ones - all learned very quickly that lap-time ended _abruptly_ whenever they bothered the yarn or needles. They quickly learn to accept the situation and ignore the yarn, even when the working end is trailing across their ears.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Hopefully he might grow out of it. :lol:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


Me, too.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Kittens and cats love tin foil rolled into a ball. Every time your little one goes after your knitting, throw the ball onto the floor for it to play with. I had 16 cats at one time and I now have 11, 1 border collie and 2 ferrets and none of them bother with my knitting.


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

Missy had preferences for good quality bamboo needles and the best of natural fibres. When she attacked these, I would take out the standard metal needles and acrylic yarn and work on a charity hat...


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

Your little Felix will outgrow it...mostly. My feline senior citizen, Sam, still occasionally likes to bat at my yarn as I knit.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Let's hope your Felix learns quickly. One of my cats (12 years old) is still fascinated by knitting. The other (4 years old) is less intrigued but more dangerous. When the mood strikes her, she can break my yarn by chewing it in a second. I have lost count of the extra Russian joins I have had to make!


----------



## Gamma Jan (Jan 9, 2013)

A spray bottle with water COLD water works wonders :lol: :lol:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


They do " outgrow it". I had 4 cats at one time. There was only one that was "insistent". Years ago our vet instructed us to use "a spray" of water to discourage unwanted behaviors or to stop them from jumping onto counters tables, etc. I had a sprayer that misted. I filled with water. Each time she came near the yarn I would do a quick spritz. DONE. I got to the point where I would just pick up the bottle and she would bolt. FYI- the other three cats were males. It was only my female that would go after the yarn. Also I did not speak at all, just spritz! Hope this helps,


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Jlee2dogs said:


> Be patient. My cat Tasha was like that as a kitten and I just gently corrected her each time (I think mostly by picking her up and sitting her down on the floor.) After a few months, she learned to sit calmly in my lap and I could just knit away.


Same way I deal with the one of my cats who pays attention to my knitting. He loves to chew on needles, and will sometimes snag at yarn. That earns him replacement on the floor.

I don't give them yarn toys of any kind. They can't differentiate between yarn that's allowed and what's off limits, so yarn balls, strings, etc are strictly off the play list. (BTW, strings of yarn, etc. are extremely dangerous for pets. If eaten, they can damage the intestines, so please clean them up and never let the four=legs play with them)

Finally, he'll sober up as he gets older...by the time he's 18 months old, you'll be nostaligic for his crazy kitty self.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

get a little spray bottle and when she gets into things she shouldn't give her a squirt of water...she will soon learn what she can and can't do..


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

when my cats were kittens and sitting on my lap while knitting, if they tried to chase the needles or the yarn, I used to put them of the floor and roll a plastic ball with a bell in it for them, they'd go off and play for a few rows then, often getting caught up in another game, of finding the cat flap and taking their game outdoors. They soon learned that my needles and yarn were not theirs but mine, and happily reached a stage where they were content to fall asleep on my lap purring to their hearts content while I was knitting.



Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

elaineadams said:


> when my cats were kittens and sitting on my lap while knitting, if they tried to chase the needles or the yarn, I used to put them of the floor and roll a plastic ball with a bell in it for them, they'd go off and play for a few rows then, often getting caught up in another game, of finding the cat flap and taking their game outdoors. They soon learned that my needles and yarn were not theirs but mine, and happily reached a stage where they were content to fall asleep on my lap purring to their hearts content while I was knitting.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

My female cat loves water and will get in a tub full! She loves to play in it. Spraying her with water is a fun time for her !


----------



## PaisleyCat (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the same issue, but it doesnt bother me. I just toss Ollie (the usual suspect) a felted wool toy, or a faux knitting needle my DH made just for the purpose--its just a dowel with a bead glued on top.

Additional note: I have the toys and needle on the table next to me. That way they can come get their toy, without creating a "if I bother mom, i get a toy" situation.

They have learned that if I have yarn or needles, their toys are nearby


The love and companionship of my babies far outweighs any temporary bother


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm afraid the cats come before knitting in my house. If a cat wants to play, we play. When she goes off for a sleep, I knit. As you can tell, cats rule in my house  Since my children left home they're my babies and always come first.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Mum and I say to put the knitting down and nurse the cat, kittens are a joy and they grow up quickly. He wants your attention and lots of pats, he will grow up someday and then if you don't pay attention to him now he may not let you in the future.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a cat that loved to sit beside me while I knit... She would sometimes try to grab the yarn...rarely try for the needles. I simply told her "no" and took the yarn back and kept the needles away. Soon, after a couple of times would just sit there. She was a great cat...I lost her last June to her kidneys shutting down. I still miss her.
Jane


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

Our newspaper had a quote in it from a late night talk show:
" the worlds oldest cat lives in England. When you toss it a ball of yarn, it knits!"


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

He is still just a baby and needs lots of "mommy time" right now. When he sees you sitting still, he really wants to be with you - feel lucky that he does. Teach him to go to you for company and affection. And distract him from the knitting! I have one cat who loves to "knit". I usually have a kitty toy nearby and when she goes for the yarn, I play with her for a little while, then try to get back to the knitting. I don't have a deadline for getting the knitting done, but kitties' needs are immediate - especially in socializing a kitten.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have seen in catalogs a cat toy that is just a round flat pice of plastic that has a bump mouse size that goes around and around . This would keep the cat busy while you knit. Try one of the gaget catalog that we all get in the mail. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have seen in catalogs a cat toy that is just a round flat pice of plastic that has a bump mouse size that goes around and around . This would keep the cat busy while you knit. Try one of the gaget catalog that we all get in the mail. Hope this helps. :twisted:


----------



## citymouse (May 17, 2014)

I don't want to be an alarmist, but please be careful when giving yarn to a kitten or cat. If they eat it it can entangle the intestines and cause extreme problems. One friend had to put down both his cats because of this.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

my kitty doesn't get into my yarn but she snores... terribly so when she is done cuddling and I have given her plenty of attention I put her in the room where her food and litter box is and shut the door... Or I go into another room for some "Me" time..


----------



## PaisleyCat (Apr 20, 2014)

We have 2 of these and the kitties love them. We had one initially, and weren't sure it would be a hit, but it was. So much so we got another. We also have two laser light towers that shine the evil red dot all over the floor for them to chase

Ruth


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

My cat is now 17 years old and would require too much effort to play with a ball of wool!!!....it's an effort just to use the litterbox!! LOL!!


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


My cats will sit on my lap between me and my knitting and allow me to knit around them. Not ideal but it works. They love it: purring helps the needles go.
It does take them several turns and a bit of petting and encouragement to sit.
May take a few months with a kitten. Good luck and enjoy the joy and love of the kitten.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Get Felix a toy. A battery operated toy or something fuzzy/feathery swinging from a sturdy rope several inches off the ground. My cats would get bored with static toys but loved their rope toy (hanging from a door frame) and would bat that rope around and even latch on to it and swing on it. Don't give him yarn balls or ribbons to play with. Too often they'll end up swallowing them which can result into major surgery for kitty and a major Vet bill for you (I'm speaking from experience). Have fun with your kitty :thumbup:


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

My kitties are always put down on the floor and I tell them "mine!" They have all learned quickly not to bother things when I tell them "mine!". Mia and MiLing don't seem to be interested in my yarn any more. 
I agree with everyone else, don't give them yarn to play with. One, it teaches yarn is a toy; two if they eat it, it can be very dangerous. When I had a sewing room I left the door open, one cat got the thread on the serger. A few days later he wasn't eating. Serger thread had gotten wrapped around his tongue and we had to go to the vet for surgical removal. Door to sewing room was always closed after that. I don't even give my girls an empty spool as they don't know the difference between it and one with thread. They never bother them when I am sewing.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


Ha ha ha ha - me too!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

You should never let any animal play with yarn or thread , because that can swallow it. It can could serious injury or dead. Give them toys and treats meant for them.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

The first. Thing my cats learn is Never Touch My Yarn. And they don't. Just using my mothers voice works for me. You could try a small bottle of water set it on mist & if they touch it say NO! The second time just mist them a little tiny squirt. After a couple of times all you'll have to do is wiggle the bottle.


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

My cat (10+ yrs old) still wants to play with my yarn whenever I knit - or even if I'm off doing something else. I gave her a small ball of her very own yarn to play with and she loves it. I also keep my working sock yarn sealed in a plastic bin with a slit in the top to pull the yarn through. She seems especially attracted to those little mouse-sized balls of sock yarn. They just want to be interested in what you're doing - finding a way to share that without interrupting your work is the challenge!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


Bite your tongue.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Lynda from Watford said:


> I'm afraid the cats come before knitting in my house. If a cat wants to play, we play. When she goes off for a sleep, I knit. As you can tell, cats rule in my house  Since my children left home they're my babies and always come first.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

I have found that my cats hate a tight hug. So anytime they jump up when the yarn is out, I give them a really tight hug. Not bone breaking, just so they can't move. When they start struggling, I set them on the floor. It only takes a few times and they get the idea. Works for cats and kittens. Also, if they pester me in bed, they get a big hug and I get to go back to sleep.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


Ha ha

:thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


Cats can be trained. A very firm no, accompanied by a thump on the nose (gently please) repeated over time will help him learn.


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


Do you suppose it has anything to do with the name? ha ha My cats name is Felix and he loves to come play when I am knitting. Although he is 4 years old and was declawed when we got him, he still loves to play with my yarn. He can't do anything with the claws but he sure loves to chew it, in fact I've come up to an end while knitting , where he has chewed it in two. That's ok, I love him and wouldn't trade him for anything. Keeps life interesting.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I believe it's illegal to have their claws removed here in the UK. Thank you for all your comments. No doubt felix will learn in time. I will post a picture when the garment is finished.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I have eight cats, only one of whom (the totally blind one) is intensely interested in my yarn. I usually retire to my Knitting Room to knit. Or else if I'm knitting in front of the TV, I pack up my knitting in a tote bag whenever I have to leave the room. If I don't, Squeaker, that devil, will get into my yarn and pull it all over the house.

My cats are adult critters, so they're probably less interested in my yarn than a kitten would be. With a kitten, you may just have to knit in another room until he's older. Or you might like to get him a companion. They would play together, and you would be relieved to be able to have more knitting-out-in-public time.

Hazel


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Mireillebc said:


> I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I have been blessed with two respectful cats. They leave my yarn alone.


----------



## PamB (Oct 8, 2013)

Good luck! One of my cats is now four years old and has just started showing an interest in yarn. He doesn't bother it as much while I'm using it. He prefers to attack it and spread it all over the room when I have set it down and go to another room. So, I have to be careful not to leave it where he can get to it...even if I'm just leaving it for a few minutes to go to the bathroom.


----------



## DarFromRedondo (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 3 month old Labradoodle puppy and I'm in the same boat. He's gotten a couple skeins of cashmere yarn and I've successfully retrieved it before much damage so now I've started keeping my present WIP wrapped up tight when I'm not working on it in a zipped up bag. Can't imagine what he'd do to my wooden needles! I hear you! They can be so cute but then so naughty!


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I believe it's illegal to have their claws removed here in the UK. Thank you for all your comments. No doubt felix will learn in time. I will post a picture when the garment is finished.


looking forward to seeing your finished project. I know it's probably not the best thing to have cats declawed but as I said his was already done when we got him. He is an indoor cat and the most loving cat we've ever had.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> Bite your tongue.


I agree with you. How can she be so cruel. She does not love animals for sure!!! I am fostering a cat since Saturday, he is three years old and a real pest. He keeps slapping the glass of my 20-gallon aquarium (scaring the fish) but that is not a reason to get rid of him. Look at the pictures he is so niiiiice (when he sleeps...) hahahaha. :lol:


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Cats go through stages much like little children, only faster. It sounds as if little Felix is in the terrible twos at the moment. Just keep removing him from the needles and sooner or later he will get the idea. Teach him to climb the drapes instead. LOL. You might want to knit just a sample of something, so you won't mind the attacks so much. And be sure to teach him the meaning of the magic word NO! When my cat was young and needed to be trained into a civilized proper cat, I used to wag a Kleenex in his face as a reinforcement. He was afraid of a floppy tissue and would stop what he was doing. I found that just a good talking to was pretty much useless...


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

domesticgod said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Janina said:


> I agree!


Yes, my cats are in charge of my life, too. Actually, the real ruler of the house is our rescue Yorkie, Butch, who's nine years old, weighs five pounds, and bosses everybody, including our 70-pound hound, around.

Hazel


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> Yes, my cats are in charge of my life, too. Actually, the real ruler of the house is our rescue Yorkie, Butch, who's nine years old, weighs five pounds, and bosses everybody, including our 70-pound hound, around.
> 
> Hazel


LOL


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Give kitty his/her own ball of yarn.


----------



## Simpson (Mar 30, 2014)

I have 6 cats in the house and none of them bother me while I am knitting. Being a kitten is the problem. Try giving her her own toy to play with while you knit. Don't worry, she'll grow out of it.


----------



## Simpson (Mar 30, 2014)

I have 6 cats in the house and none of them bother me while I am knitting. Being a kitten is the problem. Try giving her her own toy to play with while you knit. Don't worry, she'll grow out of it.


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Find a skein of yarn in your stash that you're willing to see destroyed and give it to kitty. She needs her own yarn. I did this with a cat in the past and as long as she had her own yarn to kneed, she left mine alone.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Enjoy the kitten antics. Soon this will pass and your cat will probably lay in your chair beside you and sleep. Every stage has its beauty.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Love that reply. Dogs only rule at my house.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Ha ha ! He is lovely though! When my kittens were small and they showed interest in my wool I would very gently tap their nose and say in a firm voice 'No'. It seemed to put them off and now they quite happily sit next to me on the sofa when I knit. You could try it! xx


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

My cat is old, his age is unknown (I inherited him). He can sit on my lap peacefully while I knit but once in a while something will cause him to try to bite the needles or my knitting bag. One time he decided the cast on tail was interesting. He had swallowed most of it before I noticed. I had to pull this soggy thing out of his mouth and then wash just the little tail of yarn. What a goofy thing to do.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've done most of the above, but when all else fails, as it sometimes does, I just open a bottle of nail polish remover and set the open bottle on one side of me and the cover on the other side and wah-lah - no more kitties after my yarn. In fact, sometimes I just pick it up and shake it and they go away. They just don't like the smell.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

My cat sits in my lap as I knit. If the strand of yarn lies across his head, he flicks an ear when I pull it. He's an old cat, and someone else owned him when he was a kitten. Age cures a lot of impulses.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

flitri said:


> Mum and I say to put the knitting down and nurse the cat, kittens are a joy and they grow up quickly. He wants your attention and lots of pats, he will grow up someday and then if you don't pay attention to him now *he may not let you in the future*.


Hear! Hear!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

They grow up too quickly and die all too soon. Socialize them well in those critical first few months, and they'll keep your lap warm for years to come. I've been given cats that had NOT been sufficiently socialized as young kittens, and it was a sad thing to see them _wanting_ to get closer and join another cat on my lap, but they never did. They loved you to pet them, but would only rarely come near enough to pet. Not fun critters to have around; kinda depressing in fact.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Take your knitting in your lap. Let kitty smell it. If she tries to play with it, put her on the floor. Keep doing that until she leaves it alone. Then start knitting and do the same thing. Soon you'll have a calm cat that will sit in your lap and ignore the knitting.


----------



## cbnerak (Jun 4, 2013)

My cats prefer to sleep on my lap (one on each leg) and they pretty much leave the yarn alone. Every once in awhile I'll come home and there will be a yarn ball that ran away but fortunately not the good stuff. Casey will take little pieces (like tops of hats) and put them in the water bowl to "wash them up".


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

It's just being persistant. My cat learned to leave my knitting alone and now won't even jump into my lap when there is yarn there.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Give him his own needle. My kitten likes to carry his around and drop it in different places to play.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


Me to!


----------



## KnitnSleep (Mar 2, 2013)

Peggy Beryl said:


> You probably have a cat carrier for trips to the vet and such.
> 
> I would put the kitten into the carrier and place it where she can see me knit and I can talk to her, probably on the sofa beside me. I would see that she has things to play with inside the carrier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jaml said:


> It's just being persistent. My cat learned to leave my knitting alone and now won't even jump into my lap when there is yarn there.


Now, _that_ is a tad too well trained to suit me! I love having one or more cats using me as furniture. I'm sure that is the only reason I still have any. I'm more than ready to retire from the noisome job of litter-pan scooping, but an hour's worth of warm purring lap-cat keeps me keeping them.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


You must wait till he gets old, fat, and lazy.....


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Have you tried a spray bottle of water?


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

attach a jingle bell, some yarn strings, maybe a feather to the toe of a heavy sock. Slip it on your foot and wiggle your foot to entertain kitty while you knit. Just pay attention just enough to make sure he doesn't get a chance to take a bite out of your toe.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

None of my cats, kittens, dogs or puppies have ever been trained not to touch any wool or anything else, They just leave it alone until after it is finished.Then they will lay on it and look at me as if to say "Thanks Mum for the lovely comfy new bed". Even when my mother is visiting they all leave her knitting alone as well.
When I am knitting if one of them wants a pat or a nurse I will put the knitting aside and cuddle them for a few minutes and that settles me and them.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

Lolly12 said:


> Kittens love anything that moves. Once the novelty wears off,he won't bother you. Make sure you don't leave your knitting anywhere that he can get into it.


Ha! Six full grown cats, they all still chase the yarn and needles. I just put the knitting down and love them until they fall asleep. :thumbup:


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg said:


> I have eight cats, only one of whom (the totally blind one) is intensely interested in my yarn. I usually retire to my Knitting Room to knit. Or else if I'm knitting in front of the TV, I pack up my knitting in a tote bag whenever I have to leave the room. If I don't, Squeaker, that devil, will get into my yarn and pull it all over the house.
> 
> My cats are adult critters, so they're probably less interested in my yarn than a kitten would be. With a kitten, you may just have to knit in another room until he's older. Or you might like to get him a companion. They would play together, and you would be relieved to be able to have more knitting-out-in-public time.
> 
> Hazel


My Salem will be six in October, and she still has a serious fiber fetish.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Mireillebc said:


> I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


WASH your MOUTH out!!! 

Oh. Perhaps you prefer dogs. OK then.

Do the cat settle to sleep? I used to let Jimmy settle till he was asleep (on my lap) then knit. Now I borrow my son 's cat, Nimrod, and if he ever deigns to sit on my lap (ie occasionally) he ignores eeh knitting, Comfort is too important to him. Typical cat!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Find something else to move him like a cat toy that has movement. Everytime he comes near your knitting pick him up and set him up with his toy. He will get the idea soon enough.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> Since we have taken on a young kitten my knitting seems to have gone out of the window. Felix just won't leave my knitting needles alone while I knit. Unless I shut him out or I go up to my bedroom I'm just not getting anything done. My to do list is getting longer and longer. How do you cat owners cope. Any advice much appreciated.


Pennies in a metal can. Duct tape the top. Make several and have one or 2 with you at all times. If the cat is getting into your lap while you are knitting, shake the can at him (another hint is to take a large piece of aluminum foil, sit on it with protruding edges all around you, I've never seen a cat yet...and we've had up to 13 at a time...that would get up onto a piece of foil). If the cat is on the floor and about to get into your basket, throw the can near him (don't try to hit him). They run like mad.

Or, a squirt bottle, squirt gun, etc, filled with water...spray in the face every time he does something you don't want him doing.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a Boston too


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

My yorkie was after my yarn... playing w/ my hands when they moved... when he was a pup. He eventually learned. He's now by my side while I knit.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

My cat Zuse was the same way when I would work on my cross-stitch. I would touch his nose tell him no and if he didn't stop I would put him on the floor. He got the idea after about a week and stopped. He would fall asleep in my lap while I worked.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Mireillebc said:


> I would get rid of the cat. LOL.


Ditto! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm pleased to say that felix is getting a lot better and letting me knit in peace so NO I will not be getting rid of him!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I'm pleased to say that felix is getting a lot better and letting me knit in peace so NO I will not be getting rid of him!!!


I think it upset me quite a bit that several jumped to "get rid of him" instead of any thing else. Pets are not disposable commodities. But you know that.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Jbandsma I was upset by these comments too. I know not everyone is a cat lover but that is their perogative but they don't have to make such remarks on here.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now, _that_ is a tad too well trained to suit me! I love having one or more cats using me as furniture. I'm sure that is the only reason I still have any. I'm more than ready to retire from the noisome job of litter-pan scooping, but an hour's worth of warm purring lap-cat keeps me keeping them.


Jessica-Jean, very well said!


----------



## Luckyacew1 (Apr 30, 2014)

Can you put him in a carrier? You can probably even get a cardboard one at the vet. Fourteen years ago, I got a rambunctious kitten named Ace who insisted on getting into my knitting and winding the yarn around and around and around the furniture every time I went to work. I finally just put the knitting aside and forgot how to do it after all this time and am now trying to relearn how to knit!


----------

